# Macbook 4.1 et Ubuntu 10.04



## zazthemac (10 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,
désolé de faire un nouveau post mais le souci est différent du post de la semaine dernière.
j'ai donc réussi mon tripleboot mais j'ai un gros problème de drivers :
pas de son 
pas de réseau wifi
pas d'internet même en ethernet
pas de isight.

En gros je suis un nullos qui veut tester linux mais qui ne sait même pas installer un driver...
Une bonne âme pour m'aider???


----------



## ntx (10 Octobre 2010)

Et bien déjà un gros nullos qui veut tester Linux ne le fait pas en installer un triple-boot avec le risque de fliguer toute la table de partition de son DD mais utilise un logiciel de virtualisation, bien moins risqué pour l'avenir de ses données vu la futilité de l'opération. :rateau:

Sur une machine VirtualBox, j'ai le son (qui ratatouille un peu au démarrage) et internet mais une résolution d'écran pourrie.
WiFi et iSight je ne sais pas dire, je n'en ai pas.

Et franchement, je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il y avait à voir sur Linux, comparé à Mac OSX ça ne tient pas cinq minutes  A moins d'un besoin bien spécifique, l'utilisateur lambda peut passer son chemin et rester chez Apple :rateau:


----------

